
Twitter Is Running Lots More Ads - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/scammy-twitter-ads
======
ziddoap
Although an interesting article, I had to laugh out loud when I read "it’s
pretty shocking to see what garbage is circulating” - and the comment wasn't
about Buzzfeed!

